# Opening A Small US Office / Moving The Business To The US?



## AtomicUK (Oct 5, 2011)

I am hoping somebody here may be able to assist me.

I have wanted to work and live in America for 30 plus years and although I have visited maybe 25 times, life has got in the way of a move.

However, difficult recent events in the UK have us looking at the cross roads and perhaps this is the time to try and make the move.

I run two small companies in the UK, both of which have a business module that would fit nicely in the US.

Turnover is not huge, around £200,00 pa, but the margin is about 40%.

My thoughts are either try to open a US office as well as the UK office, or to move the whole business to the US.

Would that be possible on that sort of turnover?

I have yet to find a definite figure of what is required as any kind of financial investment for the US, could anyone clarify this?

My most major concern however is that the events that lead us to look for a change, result from my wife be very ill for two years due to multiple misdiagnosis of a problem that was finally resolved.

However, her inability to work and for me to have to take a year out to care for her, has almost wiped us out financially, so we have little funds to invest and a bad personal credit rating.

How serious an impact would that have on any application?

We would look to rent the business property and a home in the US and would have the small amount of money we have as a safety net.

Would I be correct that I would be looking at an application for an L1 visa? 
My wife would work with me in the business, but if I understand correctly, she could seek additional work within the terms of her L2 visa?

Has anyone here moved a small business to the US that could perhaps advise?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You need a business plan. Have you done market research - is there a need and an audience for your product? Will you financially be able to start up the business and live off your savings until the business is profitable? Do you have an idea what all is involved in moving a household and starting a business? With as you say little funds and bad credit - how do you plan to do this? Remember - you have not credit inthe US, it will be almost impossible for you to get a loan. Have you read up on L and E? Have you read up on the fine print?


----------



## AtomicUK (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi twostep

Thank you for your reply.
There is indeed a market for my product, so I am not worried on that front.

In terms of funds, I was looking at renting a residential property and I would hope to be able to run the business from that. 

The limited funds we do have would help us during the start up period, but I know sales would be instant.

I'd not be looking for any kind of loan in the US at this stage (no mortgage, no bank loan, no credit card) so we would have a banking period of turn over and earnings to build up our credit score over a period of time without relying on credit from the get go.

I have lots of friends and some relations there who can assist with information about utilities bills, state and national taxes etc.

I have already spoken to a Visa application company who have told me my credit score in the UK holds not bearing on me running a my business in both countries and also that I don't require a start up cash injection as required on other classes of Visa.

I am studying the L1 visa requirements at the moment but would welcome any other feedback.

Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AtomicUK said:


> Hi twostep
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> There is indeed a market for my product, so I am not worried on that front..


Let's assume you are right.



AtomicUK said:


> In terms of funds, I was looking at renting a residential property and I would hope to be able to run the business from that. .


That will not work. Read up on US zoning laws. 



AtomicUK said:


> The limited funds we do have would help us during the start up period, but I know sales would be instant..


:>)



AtomicUK said:


> I'd not be looking for any kind of loan in the US at this stage (no mortgage, no bank loan, no credit card) so we would have a banking period of turn over and earnings to build up our credit score over a period of time without relying on credit from the get go..


Read up on building credit in the US. It is impossible to run a business without credit card.



AtomicUK said:


> I have lots of friends and some relations there who can assist with information about utilities bills, state and national taxes etc..


There is Google




AtomicUK said:


> I have already spoken to a Visa application company who have told me my credit score in the UK holds not bearing on me running a my business in both countries and also that I don't require a start up cash injection as required on other classes of Visa..


Sounds like scammers. Unless your biz plan is approved nothing will happen. 



AtomicUK said:


> I am studying the L1 visa requirements at the moment but would welcome any other feedback.
> 
> Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## AtomicUK (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you again for your answers, I very much appreciate you taking the time to respond and help. 



twostep said:


> Let's assume you are right.


I am basing my ability to run an office in the US on enquiries and current export sales to the US and I am sure a lot more people would purchase the goods if they were on the ground in the US.



twostep said:


> That will not work. Read up on US zoning laws.


Thank you for that information, I will indeed look into that, but is that a 100% you can't work from a rented residential property?
I would have thought that would be City by City State to State and as long as you find a suitable location, it should be viable? 



twostep said:


> Read up on building credit in the US. It is impossible to run a business without credit card.


Can I ask why you feel it is impossible to run a business without a credit card? I am able to in the UK using bank transfers and a debit card?



twostep said:


> Sounds like scammers. Unless your biz plan is approved nothing will happen.


Why do you suggest they are scammers?
I have also read on threads here that a UK credit score is not carried to the US?

Thanks again.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AtomicUK said:


> Thank you again for your answers, I very much appreciate you taking the time to respond and help.
> 
> 
> I am basing my ability to run an office in the US on enquiries and current export sales to the US and I am sure a lot more people would purchase the goods if they were on the ground in the US.


Again - you do not have to convince me but either the US Consul or USCIS. Your numbers and your hiring US staff will determine your stay.




AtomicUK said:


> Thank you for that information, I will indeed look into that, but is that a 100% you can't work from a rented residential property?
> I would have thought that would be City by City State to State and as long as you find a suitable location, it should be viable?


Running a commercial business from a rented residential property? Read through the visa appplications.



AtomicUK said:


> Can I ask why you feel it is impossible to run a business without a credit card? I am able to in the UK using bank transfers and a debit card?


What you can do in the UK has no bearing on US banking system and business. 




AtomicUK said:


> Why do you suggest they are scammers?
> I have also read on threads here that a UK credit score is not carried to the US?
> 
> Thanks again.


Someone who tells you you need no cash injections. You are running a business, are you not?


----------



## AtomicUK (Oct 5, 2011)

twostep said:


> Running a commercial business from a rented residential property? Read through the visa appplications.


Thank you, naturally I am in the process of doing extensive research but am in the early stages as you can tell, hence my questions. 



twostep said:


> What you can do in the UK has no bearing on US banking system and business.


I underdtand there are many differences, but some answers clarifying why a credit card is required would be helpful if you happen to know? 



twostep said:


> Someone who tells you you need no cash injections. You are running a business, are you not?


I am indeed, but all of my companies were started from zero funds. 
I have never relied on investment to move them forward. 

Good turnover sales profit reinvested has always been the way for me and while perhaps that has slowed growth, I have moved forward.

This business is not new and would be a direct extension of the UK office simply to cut out the export from the UK.


----------



## AtomicUK (Oct 5, 2011)

twostep said:


> Running a commercial business from a rented residential property? Read through the visa appplications.


As it appears the L-1 Intracompany Transfer Work Visa is $59.95, can you recommend anywhere that I could read the terms and restrictions in full?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AtomicUK said:


> As it appears the L-1 Intracompany Transfer Work Visa is $59.95, can you recommend anywhere that I could read the terms and restrictions in full?


uscis.gov


----------



## AtomicUK (Oct 5, 2011)

twostep said:


> uscis.gov


Thank you again twostep.
I had looked there and naturally there are many pages to view, but all I have seen is this:

"Sufficient physical premises to house the new office have been secured"

Is that to what you refer?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AtomicUK said:


> As it appears the L-1 Intracompany Transfer Work Visa is $59.95, can you recommend anywhere that I could read the terms and restrictions in full?


Would you be so kind to post a link for this? Thank you.


----------



## AtomicUK (Oct 5, 2011)

twostep said:


> Would you be so kind to post a link for this? Thank you.


Certainly. Is it a scam? 
https://www.usimmigrationsupport.org/l1-work-visa.html#order-form


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AtomicUK said:


> Certainly. Is it a scam?
> https://www.usimmigrationsupport.org/l1-work-visa.html#order-form


This is a commercial outfit nothing official.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

AtomicUK said:


> Certainly. Is it a scam?
> https://www.usimmigrationsupport.org/l1-work-visa.html#order-form


Thats a how to do it booklet 
the visa with lawyers fees etc will run into the thousands of dollars


----------



## AtomicUK (Oct 5, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> Thats a how to do it booklet
> the visa with lawyers fees etc will run into the thousands of dollars


Thank you.
Would you think it is of little use given all the information is out there on the web, or perhaps it is a cut to the chase useful document?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

AtomicUK said:


> Thank you.
> Would you think it is of little use given all the information is out there on the web, or perhaps it is a cut to the chase useful document?


its a bunch of scammers ... there are lots like it 
its the american way


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AtomicUK said:


> Thank you.
> Would you think it is of little use given all the information is out there on the web, or perhaps it is a cut to the chase useful document?


Do you read what gets posted here? There is ONE official site.


----------



## AtomicUK (Oct 5, 2011)

twostep said:


> Do you read what gets posted here? There is ONE official site.


Nice attitude and a great way to drive someone away from posting here. 

I am sure there was a time when you knew little and reached out to others for advice.


----------



## britannia (Oct 4, 2011)

*buisness in usa*

to get a green card here you will need to invest about $500,000 and create a buisness that will create 10 jobs for us citizens 
hope this helps


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

britannia said:


> to get a green card here you will need to invest about $500,000 and create a buisness that will create 10 jobs for us citizens
> hope this helps


wrong


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

britannia said:


> to get a green card here you will need to invest about $500,000 and create a buisness that will create 10 jobs for us citizens
> hope this helps


EB5 requires investment of 500k at risk and it is not the only way to aquire a GC.


----------



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

hello can i add my two cents worth here.

Please bear in mind that i am little way through researching the L1 myself so this is just how i have deciphered the information so far, it may be wrong (in which case i do not mind being corrected!)

If you already have a a business running in the UK, you would be looking at an L1 visa for opening an office in the US. This route can lead to a GC at a further stage, though i havent really got as far as working out how exactly as yet (but from what i have seen, it is pretty straight forward, well as straight forward as US immigration goes anyway!)

with regards to funds - you DO need funds to start up a business or an office. Make no bones of it, the US immigration will not let you in if you are not giving anything straight off to the US, regardless of how well your business plan is or how well you think you can sell your product.
However with a good business plan and everything in place, there are ways in which you can start your US venture on as little as $10K but again, do your own research and make sure your business plan is realistic and water tight.

Things you need to put forward an application ofr a visa

- your UK business will need to continue to run to ensure you can open the business in the US - you need to show that you employ staff, either permanant or freelance to keep the UK business ticking over. Although in effect if we move on an L1 next year, it will be myself running the company from the US pretty much, but i have two employed workers and a named director of my company who will continue to reside in the UK and will be "responsible" according the US immigration purposes for the day to day running of the UK company.

- business plan - again research, research and spend a lot of time on it. The US are not interested in the [email protected] of a 40 page business plan you would take to the bank, they want to see an outline of your company structure, what you as a manger will be doing to ensure that your business is up and running and running at a profit AND that you aim to employ US citizens
- sales forecasts and a plan of where the company will go after the initial 12 month visa (this is the initial max they will give you to go over and set up a business, you can extend after) should also be part of the business plan

- proof that your company has been set up to trade, that you have officially opened a business over there and if possible a bank account, have an accountant and lawyer for business purposes all set up.

- business premises - immigration want to see that you are actively going to rent premises. an agreement of rental (subject to gaining your visa) will need to be in place. you CANNOT work from home, you need physical business premises (after all, you are going over on the proviso that your company aims to prosper and grow and employ US citizens, you cant do that from your home) but there are ways in which you can do this without costing too much. you can always rent a small room in a serviced office on a month by month basis to keep the costs down in the first instance, this is acceptable, but again, working from home is NOT.

I, like you, am going down the same route and will be officially starting my application in the New Year to go and reside there, but i have been working on my plan, visa and business plan for over 9 months now and am only a third of the way through. I cannot at this stage, employ an attorney or someone to research this all for me, though we have an attorney and accountant picked out for when we are ready to get the ball rolling. Its taking a lot of time, but we are getting there. I do feel we are taking a massive leap of faith by having to spend out lots of money getting the set up right without any guarantee that we will get in, but thats life and if we want it that bad, then we have to do it.

I hope this info is of help, if you need any further help, i will do my best to try and answer your questions, though 9 months into this venture, im still no expert!

Crystal


----------



## AtomicUK (Oct 5, 2011)

Crystal, what a wonderfully helpful reply, thank you so much!

Just one minor point to clear up, perhaps I didn't word it correctly, but when I was talking about start up funds, I originally meant in terms of injecting an amount set by the visa terms. i.e., when buying an existing business, which I know is a whole new subject and application process, but I'd read figures like $200,000 etc. but thank you for clearing that up.

My heart would move tomorrow if it could, having spent 30 years in an out of America, sometimes 2-3 times a year, I feel so much more at home there than in the UK and have so many more dear friends there than here.

My wife and I also got married in America as our closest friends were there and we simply flew our families over to make it complete, so I know it's the right thing to be doing.

However, my head has told me I need to ease off the gas and spend 1-2 years planning this to get it right, so that is what I will do.

I would very much like to follow your own progress for which I wish you every success, and if you are happy to document each run up the ladder, perhaps you and I could discuss that on here or privately if you prefer?

Thank you once again. It feels like a minefield out there, but helpful insights from people like yourself who are going through it right now, do fill me with hope.

Best wishes to you in your L1 application.


----------



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

your post sounds exactly like my same situation, my mom is american but doesnt have the physical presence to entitle me to citizenship straight off, my whole family bar my mom live in the states so i spend a lot of time over there, i have always wanted to move and we also got married there too, so i totally understand how you feel.

We also planned to spend a lot longer on the visa process, however like you, hubby got ill last year and nearly died, thankfully he is totally out of the woods, but we felt that life is too short to wait around and have started actively working on moving this year and hope to put in our applications new year time. dont put it off, if you feel you can dedicate some time to getting your application together and want to go, then do it. if you want to get there as bad as i do, then you will succeed one way or another regardless of whether you have money sitting waiting to go. you know what, i have done so many strange and wonderful things this year to raise as much capital as possible (all legal of course, i mean like car bot sales etc) which all goes into my moving fund. every penny counts and if your determined then you will get there by hook or by crook. dont put it off if you want to do it, my logic behind this as well is that the economy is so poor that i figure you have a better chance of getting in on a business visa running with small capital now because if you have a good plan and can employ staff, you are helping to boost their economy.

It certainly is a minefield and i am certainly no expert but am happy to answer any questions to the best of my ability, if i hold the info to help!

pm me your email address if you like and perhaps keep in contact and we can share knowledge as it sounds like we are both heading towards the same visa and any knowledge sharing could help benefit us both.


----------



## AtomicUK (Oct 5, 2011)

I will indeed pm you my email address if I may. Thank you so much for the offer.

I'm so sorry to hear of your husband's ill health. I hope he is fully recovered now?
Given we are just six months out of my own wife's ill health that left her unable to walk for two years, I totally understand the place you are.

Thankfully, she is now 95% fit again, but right now, we have two other issues that make a 2 year plan seem the right option for us. 

My wife's mother has a brain tumour and is in for surgery as I write and while we hope the outcome is good, it's a worrying time and recovery will take at least six months without any complications.

My father also has inoperable cancer and we lurch from one final phase to another, but thankfully, time and time again, his great spirit, defies the odds.

So for those reasons, I will set my goal a couple of years down the line and from all the good advice that I have received, I can see in depth research is perhaps the most critical aspect, so these current major family issues, allow me the time to do that research.

Thank you once again.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

From recent personal experience I can tell you that medical family issues on the other side of the pond can turn into monsters - emotionally and financially


----------



## AtomicUK (Oct 5, 2011)

twostep said:


> From recent personal experience I can tell you that medical family issues on the other side of the pond can turn into monsters - emotionally and financially


I can imagine and I am sorry to hear you also are going through this. 

For me personally, I have to be realistic that my small family will become even smaller over the next few years which again, will leave me with less ties here.

I hope eveything works out for you.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AtomicUK said:


> I can imagine and I am sorry to hear you also are going through this.
> 
> For me personally, I have to be realistic that my small family will become even smaller over the next few years which again, will leave me with less ties here.
> 
> I hope eveything works out for you.


Thank you for your well wishes - I am dealing with one parent claiming neglect ...

The period between becoming and smaller will be the crucial one. It wil also be a strain on your relationship.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

I just wanted to say that in most localities you CAN operate a business from your home depending on the business. I have owned and operated 3 businesses from my home in 3 different cities in California. I got a home business license from the city where I lived in each case. The cost of a home business license varies all over the place but is pretty inexpensive. I paid as low as $28 for a lifetime license in Poway CA, $75 annually in Murrieta CA, and $125 annually in San Diego CA.

The main concern with a home based business is the effect on the neighborhood. They will not allow home businesses that are visible such as clients constantly visiting or repairing cars in your yard, etc.


----------



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

but john for an l1 visa you need physical business premises, even though it is possible to work from home, under an L1 yu cannot.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JohnSoCal said:


> I just wanted to say that in most localities you CAN operate a business from your home depending on the business. I have owned and operated 3 businesses from my home in 3 different cities in California. I got a home business license from the city where I lived in each case. The cost of a home business license varies all over the place but is pretty inexpensive. I paid as low as $28 for a lifetime license in Poway CA, $75 annually in Murrieta CA, and $125 annually in San Diego CA.
> 
> The main concern with a home based business is the effect on the neighborhood. They will not allow home businesses that are visible such as clients constantly visiting or repairing cars in your yard, etc.


There is a difference between running a sideline business from home and applying for and living/working in the US under an investor visa. uscis.gov will give you details.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

crys said:


> but john for an l1 visa you need physical business premises, even though it is possible to work from home, under an L1 yu cannot.


I was not addressing the visa requirements. I was simply saying that you can have a home business which an earlier post said you could not. Because I had a home business license, my home was my official physical business premise.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

twostep said:


> There is a difference between running a sideline business from home and applying for and living/working in the US under an investor visa. uscis.gov will give you details.


My home businesses were not sideline businesses. I netted in excess of $500,000 /year. I am not going to argue the visa issue as I was not addressing that in the first place and am not familiar with it. I was just stating that in most localities, you can operate a business from home withing certain parameters.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JohnSoCal said:


> My home businesses were not sideline businesses. I netted in excess of $500,000 /year. I am not going to argue the visa issue as I was not addressing that in the first place and am not familiar with it. I was just stating that in most localities, you can operate a business from home withing certain parameters.


Whatever YOU can do may not pertain to someone on an investor visa. He CANNOT run a business out of his home. Not specifying circumstances confuses posters and start rumors which are hard to kill.


----------

